# Which Sedona resort is best?



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2020)

We are supposed to be in Hawaii for a month but cancelled. We sold our home and planned to travel through April before renting a place in our old neighborhood.  We live in AZ so are only a 4 hr drive from Sedona. Otherwise we would not be traveling.  Any advice for which place?


----------



## cindyc (Mar 24, 2020)

I love the locaction of Sedona Summit which is why I have 2 deeded weeks there. The Hyatt Pinyon Point is very highly rated on TUG.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 24, 2020)

Los Abrigados -- beautiful grounds along Oak Creek, next to the shops and restaurants of the Tlaquepaque, and a short walk into Uptown Sedona for tons more shops, galleries and food establishments.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Los Abrigados -- beautiful grounds along Oak Creek, next to the shops and restaurants of the Tlaquepaque, and a short walk into Uptown Sedona for tons more shops, galleries and food establishments.


I agree with this.  Really liked the location and as I remember the unit were decent size.  We've also stayed at the Hyatt, and at Arroyo Roble.  Although the location of that one was good, the unit was dark and to walk into town you had to walk up what I remember as a rather steep driveway or road.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks!! We have accommodation certificates so will try for Los Abrigados. We own 2 weeks at Pinon Pointe and love it there but are thinking to use up a few certificates. Hopefully the resorts will stay open


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2020)

You won't be going out to those shops and restaurants. Be safe! We own at Villas of Sedona, and like it just fine, but at this time prefer to be home.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You won't be going out to those shops and restaurants. Be safe! We own at Villas of Sedona, and like it just fine, but at this time prefer to be home.


thanks. We are basically homeless til May. We thought selling our house and traveling for awhile would be a great adventure.  Little did we know. We just plan to hike 6 feet apart from others and cook in. Im sure the pool area will be closed


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> thanks. We are basically homeless til May. We thought selling our house and traveling for awhile would be a great adventure.  Little did we know. We just plan to hike 6 feet apart from others and cook in. Im sure the pool area will be closed


Sorry for my comment. It was insensitive. I know you'd rather be home too. These times are not 'right'. Sedona may well be as good as lots of others to 'hole up' and wait un til your new house is ready. There are lots of opportunities for outdoor activity, and plenty of supermarkets to keep you in necessities. 

Take good care of yourselves!

Jim


----------



## HikerBiker (Mar 24, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are supposed to be in Hawaii for a month but cancelled. We sold our home and planned to travel through April before renting a place in our old neighborhood.  We live in AZ so are only a 4 hr drive from Sedona. Otherwise we would not be traveling.  Any advice for which place?


When we stayed at Los Abrigados a couple of years ago there was only a microwave for cooking, so you might want to check that out. Our restaurants are closed (ME) except for take out for the next two weeks. We have stayed in most of the Sedona timeshares and have often used a certificate and been happy wherever we stayed, so my first choice would be where there is a one bedroom with a full kitchen and room to cook.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2020)

HikerBiker said:


> When we stayed at Los Abrigados a couple of years ago there was only a microwave for cooking, so you might want to check that out. Our restaurants are closed (ME) except for take out for the next two weeks. We have stayed in most of the Sedona timeshares and have often used a certificate and been happy wherever we stayed, so my first choice would be where there is a one bedroom with a full kitchen and room to cook.


Good point. Thanks. We have an electric skillet we love too which we bring when we have our car.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve gone to Sedona a few times. I’ve stayed at both Sedona Summit and Los Abrigados. Both are fine, but Los Abrigados needed work when I was there as DR needed to fix up the units. It was some years back. On one of my visits there, I visited all of the DR properties for when I would return. Sedona Springs stuck out. The units were large two bedroom townhomes. They were fully equipped and I felt I could stay there long term if I wanted. However, it’s not resorty like the Summit or Los Abrigados. Sedona Springs is more like a condo//townhouse community.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I’ve gone to Sedona a few times. I’ve stayed at both Sedona Summit and Los Abrigados. Both are fine, but Los Abrigados needed work when I was there as DR needed to fix up the units. It was some years back. On one of my visits there, I visited all of the DR properties for when I would return. Sedona Springs stuck out. The units were large two bedroom townhomes. They were fully equipped and I felt I could stay there long term if I wanted. However, it’s not resorty like the Summit or Los Abrigados. Sedona Springs is more like a condo//townhouse community.


Agree. iirc, Los Abrigados units only have a 2 burrner hot plate, and microwave. No oven. Sedona Springs (and Villas of Sedona next door) are full condos. Can't speak to Springs,  but Villas has shared BBQ areas for each 'group' of perhaps 6-8 units.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Agree. iirc, Los Abrigados units only have a 2 burrner hot plate, and microwave. No oven. Sedona Springs (and Villas of Sedona next door) are full condos. Can't speak to Springs,  but Villas has shared BBQ areas for each 'group' of perhaps 6-8 units.


Glad this was pointed out.  I didn't remember this from our stay, but I don't think we ate too many meals in.  Usually we just do breakfast and it was probably yogurt and fruit.  If you are using the timeshare as a "home away from home" you might want someplace with a better kitchen set up.


----------



## HikerBiker (Mar 27, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are supposed to be in Hawaii for a month but cancelled. We sold our home and planned to travel through April before renting a place in our old neighborhood.  We live in AZ so are only a 4 hr drive from Sedona. Otherwise we would not be traveling.  Any advice for which place?


Maybe you have found your place by now, but just in case you haven’t, this information might be helpful for others in the future: this was the first time we stayed at Sedona Springs and that will be our first choice in the future.  We do a monthly rental on AirBnB, Home Away, VRBO for a month and then try to book a timeshare for the week before our month and the week after our month. The week after was in a 2B at the Hyatt this year.  I think the only timeshare we have not stayed in now is The Villas of Sedona.  I just want to give everyone a heads up that at Sedona Springs you do not park near your unit so it might be a problem if you have mobility issues.  This resort fits our needs better than the others, but the Sedona timeshares are very nice and we have enjoyed them all. I’ll be glad to answer questions anyone might have...and we do not own a Sedona resort.


----------



## HikerBiker (Mar 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Agree. iirc, Los Abrigados units only have a 2 burrner hot plate, and microwave. No oven. Sedona Springs (and Villas of Sedona next door) are full condos. Can't speak to Springs,  but Villas has shared BBQ areas for each 'group' of perhaps 6-8 units.


There was a BBQ near our unit but don’t know how many other units were meant to use it. By the way, always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 29, 2020)

I really like Arroyo Roble because the grounds are beautiful...there are swings down by Oak Creek in the back, and a lot of green space.  I’ve stayed at Sendona Springs, and although the units were huge, the grounds were unimpressive (in my opinion), and I felt like we were on top of our neighbors.  I’d opt for Arroyo Roble


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 30, 2020)

I am assuming the OP, who has no Diamond Resorts properties listed, was looking for a Diamond Resort in Sedona since they came to this forum. Now why someone would suggest Arroyo Roble which is not a Diamond Resort is beyond me. They also don’t own a Diamond property. Interesting.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 30, 2020)

Both Sedona Summit and Ridge at Sedona have full kitchens in their 1 bdrm units. I have stayed at both and like them both equally.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I am assuming the OP, who has no Diamond Resorts properties listed, was looking for a Diamond Resort in Sedona since they came to this forum. Now why someone would suggest Arroyo Roble which is not a Diamond Resort is beyond me. They also don’t own a Diamond property. Interesting.


Because some of us (me in particular) don't look at where something is posted, just at the topic. Sorry it bothers you.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Because some of us (me in particular) don't look at where something is posted, just at the topic. Sorry it bothers you.



I guess I think relevance is important. The first thing that came to my mind was , oh, does Diamond Resorts have a new property in Sedona and I start to research it. After all, there is a reason why the forum has various categories by companies such as Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham, etc. and by topic.
Just my petty linear mind.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I guess I think relevance is important. The first thing that came to my mind was , oh, does Diamond Resorts have a new property in Sedona and I start to research it. After all, there is a reason why the forum has various categories by companies such as Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham, etc. and by topic.
> Just my petty linear mind.


When I'm viewing this site I usually click on "New Posts" or "What's New".  Then obviously I focus on the title of the thread, not just where it has been posted.  I've gotten a lot of good information that way.


----------



## martham (Apr 4, 2020)

We are currently “sheltering in place” at our beautiful Arroyo Roble Resort. As previously stated, the grounds are beautiful and the villas are large.
We stayed one week and then went over the Mingus Mountains to our home in Prescott last weekend. The property was so deserted we came back Monday for another week!  Everything Uptown is closed. You can safely social distance. 
We bought our first week at Arroyo Roble 20+ years ago. Now we own four weeks and wouldn’t give them up for anything.....even though we have a home 90 minutes away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hyatt Pinon Pointe is the best resort and is close to a lot of things within walking distance, but Sedona Summit (Diamond) is really nice, a close second.  The one bedrooms are huge and have a great kitchen and very comfortable king bed.  

Even though I think Diamond is a sleazy company (just the sales department), the front desk staff, the housekeepers, and all of the activities' people were wonderful.  I would stay there again, if I couldn't get the Hyatt.


----------



## gln60 (May 7, 2020)

IMHO Hyatt Pinon Point


----------

